# Kudos to VoG II



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

Kudos to Vog II !!!

Recently my PC got infected with Trojans. I use a strong AntiVirus Package from F-Secure (Very strong & robust against *viruses*)  but relatively it is not so effective against these internet Spyware and Malware. So I had to download and use SpyBot Search & Destroy. However, Spybot does not offer protective measures for all spyware and malwares. So I had to download "Spyware Doctor" from the internet. After a system scan it found around 185 infections in my computer. When I clicked on the button to FIX the detections, there we go -

" Please register because this product is free to detect Spywares but you need to pay for removing these Spywares !! " These people are losers in my view. They should be penalized very heavily for advertising false information.

A little while later, I followed this link what VoG II adviced in this thread:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331363

I downloaded this software. It is free for HOME use and it is indeed FREE ! No false advertisements. The only negative point here is that this software will not provide you with the real time protection (protecting your PC while you are online and connected to the internet) for your PC.

I updated the software from the internet, performed a full system scan and voila !!! It detected most of the Spywares and removed them after a quarantine. My PC is again clean and free from these Spywares just because of this cool software which VoG II suggested 

*T*hank you again, sir. I am obliged


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 19, 2008)

I dislike any system that claims it finds XXX infections but then says you have to pay to clear them out.  Makes one wonder how many of these supposed infections are genuine...


----------



## VoG (Aug 19, 2008)

Yep, SuperAntispyware is very good, and FREE.

Whatever you do avoid any products that appear on this list http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

And if you have an infection that you can't remove, run HJT http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/tools/security_tools/hijackthis and post the log at a specialist forum like MWR http://www.malwareremoval.com/forum/ for expert help.


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

A good point there, Mr. Richard  

Ofcourse, we are not sure of how many infections are genuine, nevertheless, the really free ones like SuperAntiSpyware and Spy Bot do detect genuine infections and lend a great help. As for these like "Spyware Doctor", I agree with your statement !!

Incase a system is infected with these Spywares, you would personally experience the nasty behavior of the browsers or applications installed on your computer. Some of these Sywares are so dangerous that they hijack the browser itself. My PC was infected with these Spywares called AntiSpyCheck, Zlob Downloader, WhenU, Trojan Downloader.small, etc. and a few more which were removed successfully by SuperAntiSpyware. It is very much necessary to install and download the updates which SuperAntiSpyware provides to successfully remove these Spywares from your computer. 

*T*o everyone: I have read this somewhere on Microsoft website (I do not remember the location) - If you are connected to the internet for more than 2 hours, there is a very high possibility that your computer would get infected with a few Spywares without your (anti-virus software) knowledge. These include harmless as well as harmful infections. The chances are more for boradband connections. 

It is better to perform a full system scan everytime you logoff the internet with latest and up-to-date definitions.


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

*T*hanks again for these wonderful links, VoG II !!! 

I am @ office now but checking out these links would be the first thing I am gonna do when I go home and sit in front of my computer


----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't know where you downloaded Spyware Doctor from, but the PCTools website does specifically point out the limitations of the trial version:
<TABLE><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>*Trial Limitations:*</TD><TD vAlign=top>The trial offers time unlimited real-time protection (free spyware blocking), but does not remove threats detected during on-demand scans, updates may also differ to those supplied to registered users.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
It is intended as a paid-for product (it's also very good).
I recently read an article that suggested that the virus threat is not necessarily as alarming as certain people would have you believe and that if you use a decent browser then, depending on your surfing habits (unless you click on links without paying too much attention for example), the risk of malware infections is not that great. Personally, whilst I think that may be true, I would never use a machine on the internet without a good firewall, AV and usually at least 2 anti-spyware/malware apps. Call me paranoid...


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

> would never use a machine on the internet without a good firewall, AV and usually at least 2 anti-spyware/malware apps


 
Assume, that you are in a very bad need for gaining access to the internet ASAP. What if the machine is located at a cybercafe and you have no option other than to use that PC in the cybercafe which does not include any of these app mentioned above in your post ? 

What will you do then ? I am inquisitive now


----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

Use my phone!  (Admittedly it doesn't have those apps, but it also doesn't need them!)


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

rorya said:


> Use my phone!  (Admittedly it doesn't have those apps, but it also doesn't need them!)


 



> *would never use a machine on the internet* without a good firewall, AV and usually at least 2 anti-spyware/malware apps


 
You said it !!!!!


----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

There is an exception to every rule!


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

Does it matter if the PC gets infected with spyware if it is not your responsibility? 

I'm pretty sure that any cybercafe would have better protection against these sort of threats that an average home user anyway - they would be protecting there business & revenue not just there data.



> If you are connected to the internet for more than 2 hours, there is a very high possibility that your computer would get infected with a few Spywares


 
Does that mean that surfing the internet for more than 2 hours causes a sudden influx of spyware? 

My pc is connected to the internet around 8 -12 hours a day everyday. I have Windows Vista, Windows Firewall & AVG 8.0 (free) I have disabled windows Defender and have no real time spyware protection (other than AVG) My PC has been running for almost a year now and never had any occurance of spyware. 

Its all about not visiting dubious websites, clicking unknown links & installing apps that haven't got some degree of credibility.

I have however removed numerous occurances of virus's / spyware from friends & collegues PC and have always turned to www.techsupportforum.com - Also a hijack this support website as mention previously.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

I would like to give my advice on protective software that's free!

Avast - VERY effective and robust...I thought I was going to have to throw my PC out, only flaw is it's a 1 month trial then you have to pay

AVG - Also another good one, no free trial, it's completely free forever!!! 

Both these are available at www.download.com


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

kgkev said:


> Does that mean that surfing the internet for more than 2 hours causes a sudden influx of spyware?
> 
> My pc is connected to the internet around 8 -12 hours a day everyday. I have Windows Vista, Windows Firewall & AVG 8.0 (free) I have disabled windows Defender and have no real time spyware protection (other than AVG) My PC has been running for almost a year now and never had any occurance of spyware.
> 
> Its all about not visiting dubious websites, clicking unknown links & installing apps that haven't got some degree of credibility.


 
Being on the internet for more than 100 hours can't give you spyware, it depends what you have, if you have a p2p on your PC (e.g. limewire, shareeza) then you have a high chance of getting viruses, trojans, spyware, hackers...the whole lot, just play it safe and smart and you'll be fine


----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

As a matter of interest, how do you know you've never been hit by spyware if you don't have an anti-spyware app?
Also, it's not just dubious sites - MySpace famously had its banner ads infected and they infected over a million PCs through a Windows vulnerability.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

rorya said:


> As a matter of interest, how do you know you've never been hit by spyware if you don't have an anti-spyware app?
> Also, it's not just dubious sites - MySpace famously had its banner ads infected and they infected over a million PCs through a Windows vulnerability.


 
If you have a good tech mind you might beable to spot spywares yourself, although granted you cant do a 100% thorough check on your own.
And yes all site's can contain malicious files and suchlike, but keep it smart and dont click links to a website unless you know the site it's linking to, and, well, yeah it is best to download AVG or something


----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

xyzabc198 said:


> If you have a good tech mind you might beable to spot spywares yourself


I suppose so, if you spent your entire time going through your registry and running processes (including hidden ones)! 
My main point was that you should have at least one dedicated anti-spyware app of some sort - anti-virus programs aren't up to the task (even dedicated anti-spyware apps won't catch 100%). Even legitimate sites can be hacked, so it's not sufficient to simply know what the site is.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

I agree...in theory all safe sites are not safe.
But site's like microsoft.com or msn will have VERy good virus blockers, and if they haven't stopped them getting into the site, what chances does a free anti-spyware or antivirus or firewall system have of spotting it? not much I'd say


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

Exactly regular checks of processes & services running avoids the need for a scan and are a lot quicker.

If I do find anything odd I use http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/

Also getting to know the services & processes help speed up the system.  Non essential processes and services can be stopped which will improve the performance of the system.


occasional scans with adaware & SBS&D when I'm not busy (gaming) just to pick up anything I've missed.


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

> just play it safe and smart and you'll be fine


 
Missed this post before -but thats exactly my philosophy!


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

kgkev said:


> Exactly regular checks of processes & services running avoids the need for a scan and are a lot quicker.
> 
> If I do find anything odd I use http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/
> 
> ...


 
But remember, you're not a virus dictionary, you don't know them all, and a brand new trojan could cause more virus' to slip in un noticed, I used to do the same to keep my PC safe, check it myself, I ended up with over 5000 viruses...yeah, it's worth scanning it at least once a month, I check mine every week now while I sleep


----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

Well, I never suggested using _free_ ones, but that would be better than nothing. The sites like MySpace are not infected with the virus per se, they are hacked as a means to distribute the virus/trojan/whatever to others.
Manual checking of processes and services is not foolproof by a long shot, and would be more time consuming (of *my* time)than leaving the machine to do it! I agree with playing it safe and smart, but my interpretation of those terms seems to be different!


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

rorya said:


> Well, I never suggested using _free_ ones, but that would be better than nothing. The sites like MySpace are not infected with the virus per se, they are hacked as a means to distribute the virus/trojan/whatever to others.
> Manual checking of processes and services is not foolproof by a long shot, and would be more time consuming (of *my* time)than leaving the machine to do it! I agree with playing it safe and smart, but my interpretation of those terms seems to be different!


 
There is one fool proof way to keep your PC safe, without having anybody look at it, without paying any money out, and without downloading anything or spending any of your own time!
First person to guess it wins...urm...pride?


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

unplug it


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

Good guess but not quite what I was thinking, you can still use the PC to play games or write documents etc.


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

disconnect from the internet?

But there were virus around long before the internet was invented - Transported around on little thinks call Floppy disks that held a massive 1.44mb of data.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

hmm, you got me there, that was what I was thinking of, but then again, you shouldn't use floppy disks that you haven't made yourself anyway


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

> Does it matter if the PC gets infected with spyware if it is not your responsibility? I'm pretty sure that any cybercafe would have better protection against these sort of threats that an average home user anyway - they would be protecting there business & revenue not just there data



Not to your offence, but can you read between the lines ? My discussion with Rory was on a greater part *humour* or you can say *fun* and he posted whatever he had to say about the post initially. Why do you think I place these emoticons in the matter I post ? 

* T*o hell with all the cyber cafes...whether they are inclined towards revenue or data, it is not my concern. My objective was just to fill in some good funny thoughts and you bring it out as one hot topic of the day 

You cannot judge people just by the words they post on a forum. Do you know me ? May be we can meet someday and I will teach you how to code a *virus*


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

Now now children play nice, stormseed was only joking and im sure you were only trying to be inciteful, no need for nastiness on either part :D *ducks as he prepares to suddenly have everybody start arguing with him instead*


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

> You cannot judge people just by the words they post on a forum


 
I can't see how my post was in any way judgemental?  If your message was meant in a jovial manner perhaps you could read mine in exactly the same way?  Pehaps I should make better us of smilies



> you shouldn't use floppy disks that you haven't made yourself anyway


 
by that reasoning I never would have installed Windows.  Hey I think you might be onto something.


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

> Does it matter if the PC gets infected with spyware if it is not your responsibility?



These words, I feel them *Offensive*.


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

Does it matter if the PC gets infected with spyware if it is not your responsibility? 


better?


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

btw - I'm sorry if I caused any offense - absolutly none was meant.


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

kgkev said:


> btw - I'm sorry if I caused any offense - absolutly none was meant



hmmm


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)

now your using smilies and I don't know if your joking or not.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe we should just ban smilies all together and put something like

I love you *that was meant as a joke*

I hate you *I was serious*

Etc etc etc


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

kgkev said:


> now your using smilies and I don't know if your joking or not



 

what do you think ? now don't you fret over thinking about it  

Enjoy your day


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

VoG II said:


> Yep, SuperAntispyware is very good, and FREE.
> 
> Whatever you do avoid any products that appear on this list http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm
> 
> And if you have an infection that you can't remove, run HJT http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en-US/tools/security_tools/hijackthis and post the log at a specialist forum like MWR http://www.malwareremoval.com/forum/ for expert help.



hi again !

*T*hese are awesome links filled with massive info on Spywares. Thank you so much !! 

I am registering on Malware forum too


----------



## kgkev (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

kgkev said:


> by that reasoning I never would have installed Windows. Hey I think you might be onto something.


 
Don't tell anyone, but other than for work, I spend all my time on a Mac...


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 19, 2008)

> Don't tell anyone, but other than for work, I spend all my time on a Mac



Sure, I will have that quoted in a Microsoft forum


----------



## arkusM (Aug 19, 2008)

rorya said:


> Don't tell anyone, but other than for work, I spend all my time on a Mac...


 
ditto.


----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

I lie - I spend the rest of the time on an iPhone


----------



## arkusM (Aug 19, 2008)

rorya said:


> I lie - I spend the rest of the time on an iPhone


----------



## RoryA (Aug 19, 2008)

Which is tricky on a train!!


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 21, 2008)

rorya said:


> I would never use a machine on the internet without a good firewall, AV and usually at least 2 anti-spyware/malware apps. Call me paranoid...


 
I recently found something out about this, and you might be putting your PC at risk by doing this!!!

Apparently if you have more than 1 antivirus, spyware, firewall, malware etc. on your PC, then they can contradict each other and seriously harm your pc, it's ok to have 1 anti-spyware, 1 firewall etc. but not more than one of each kind!


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 21, 2008)

> Apparently if you have more than 1 antivirus, spyware, firewall, malware etc. on your PC, then they can contradict each other and seriously harm your pc, it's ok to have 1 anti-spyware, 1 firewall etc. but not more than one of each kind



I do not agree with you.


----------



## RoryA (Aug 21, 2008)

If you have 2 AV or anti-spyware apps running real-time monitoring simultaneously, then yes they can conflict with each other. I only have one running real-time scans but use both for periodic scans of the whole machine.


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 21, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> I do not agree with you.


 
Fair enough, just stating what one of the best IT technicians in the UK told me :D


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 21, 2008)

> If you have 2 AV or anti-spyware apps running real-time monitoring simultaneously, then yes they *can* conflict with each other



Or may be not ? I am now running 3 (real time) apps on my PC and I have never experienced a conflict


----------



## kgkev (Aug 21, 2008)

why do you need 3 real time virus scanners?

what scanners are they?


----------



## RoryA (Aug 21, 2008)

If you think about it logically, then of course they *can* conflict as they will all be attempting to scan the same files simultaneously. What apps are you running?


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 21, 2008)

F-Secure, Spybot S&D & Trend Micro. Never a conflict upto this moment 

Edit: ("upto this moment" elaborated) no one knows what happens next !


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 21, 2008)

And to be precise, I have Superantispyware too but real time cannot be turned on in free home version for this software. Also, have Hijackthis installed


----------



## kgkev (Aug 21, 2008)

According to Trend you should have uninstalled the other 2 pieces of software before installing it

Assuming its one of 
Trend Micro Internet Security - 2008, 
Trend Micro Internet Security Pro - 2008, 
Trend Micro AntiVirus plus AntiSpyware - 2008



> You need to remove any of the following programs that may be installed in your computer. Having these products installed together with Trend Micro products could result to loss of Internet connection or slow computer performance.


 
http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/viewxml.do?ContentID=EN-1035951&id=EN-1035951


----------



## xyzabc198 (Aug 21, 2008)

Stormseed said:


> F-Secure, Spybot S&D & Trend Micro. Never a conflict upto this moment
> 
> Edit: ("upto this moment" elaborated) no one knows what happens next !


 
Yeah...please note though, Never a conflict that you know of!

I would still say it's wise to take a professionals oppinion though than just risk it for no real reason, one good quality antivirus like Avast! (which is free) is more than enough to keep you safe!


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 21, 2008)

I only have the antivirus with antispyware installed on my computer. They (departmental store) were providing me the Internet Security with a fair discount but I never bought it though it was on a discount.


----------



## RoryA (Aug 21, 2008)

Which Trend Micro product and which F-Secure product? Do you actually have real-time protection enabled for all of them for the same things? Check with any manufacturer and they will tell you that there can be conflicts if you run multiple real-time scanners of the same type (running an AV package and an anti-spyware app does not count!)


----------

